# Utter Shrinking?????



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok I have a pregnant doe that was building a pretty good size utter (very noticeable) and seemed to be getting closer to her kidding time which should be about late March early April. Well now it seems that her utter has shrunk down half the size? Any ideas why this is happening? No signs of miscarriage. I have her in a kidding stall so I should have seen something if she did right?? I'm so confused. Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

** Udder


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder if she is self sucking. Is she upset to be in a stall by herself?


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

She doesn't seem to be upset...She has other does on both sides of her. I haven't noticed her messing with them and I'm out there a lot but that doesn't mean she isn't doing it lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I wonder if she had a false pregnancy, or just a precocious udder, and she's reabsorbing.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there a way to know?? Or just wait to see if she has babies or not?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

You could have an ultra sound or you just have to wait


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That was one of the clues for my ND that had a false pregnancy. Her udder started shrinking. However, she was at full term...she even did the streaming, etc. Drove me nuts. We ended up doing an emergency csection (vet thought he could see a baby in the birthing canal on xray...he doesn't have ultrasound) and there were no babies at all. If you have an ultrasound done, don't rely on one that is used on the outside of the goat...there is an internal one that is much more reliable. My one ultrasound said not pg and she had a baby a week later.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh that interesting I just had an ultra sound on one of my does and itsaid she wasnt but I really thought she was.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

The false pregnancy thing is about all I can come up with. as her udder is really small now. Like a drying up mommas would be after weaning off babies. Just hanging alittle. Im so lost on this Lol I never had one do this before. She did go thru some trauma (she is the doe that got her horn knocked off) She was on antibiotics, pain meds, and Vit B12.. Would that cause any of this?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would guess you had a false pregnancy. It may be that she was pg and with the all the problems, just reabsorbed the fetus and her body still thought she was pg. Maybe. It's hard to say. 

Yeah, Kelsie. I had one that I thought was in trouble with her labor and ended up taking her to the vet who did an ultrasound. It was an external one and she shaved both sides on Cinnamon and we all looked and looked...and there was NOTHING there. Nothing. We kicked Cinn back out with the herd and a week later she had a gorgeous little doeling! Luckily hubby caught it before night because it was over Christmas when we had super cold weather.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh that's good. I wish there was a for sure way of telling, I guess it called a 145 day wait.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok so now I'm even more confused..... She has bagged back up. It happened quickly. Has anyone ever had something like this happen???? Lol 

Only thing I could think of was maybe where she lost all the blood from her horn she may have gotten anemic and didn't have enough to keep it and now she is better she is building again? Does that sound like something that could happen?


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Following! I am anxious to see if she's pregnant or not! Hope all goes well!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

In anxious too lol.... She sure is one that makes me question what I thought I knew about goats lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you post a picture so we can see what is going on?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It could very well be that when she lost the blood she became slightly dehydrated and anemic so quit making milk because her body needed those nutrients elsewhere. The fact that her udder is filling again would confuse me too. LOL I would say keep a close eye on her (obviously) and hopefully she kids out for you! And since she is due any time now and filled her udder rapidly....I would be keeping an even closer eye on her


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks. I will defiantly be keeping an eye on her..... 

Ill try to get pictures. She is just the type that doesn't want you behind her so its hard to get one lol.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok so this Is what her udder looks like today... Sorry for the blurry pictures but she would not be still.

Her teats are sticking out in the front of her udder? She was up on the gate in this pic.








Blurry but you can see where her teat is pointed to the front








More pics... Sorry for the blurriness ill try to get someone to help me and hold her still so I am get better ones..
















Any ideas what is going on with this girl?


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

I did notice her tail was wet looking and she had some discharge.. But couldn't really get a good look...She hates me being behind her and I didn't have anyone to hold her lol


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone??


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok so today we have stringy (somewhat clear) discharge hanging????


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Strange. I had an ND that started an udder last year and then it went away. I had the buck with two does for a few months. One kidded in June, the other.....the udder went away. Had trouble getting her bred this year. Vet said clover can mess with their hormones and cause a small udder to develop.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Clear stringy discharge is a sign of kidding. Keep an eye on her is all I can say. However...mine with the false pregnancy had that too. I can't wait to hear how this turns out


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ugh!!! This doe defiantly has me scratching my head lol.... One day I'm thinking ok so here we go then the next day I'm like I just don't know if she is actually pregnant. I guess I will just wait it out and see what happens. 

Now I have a doe that i got with a small herd I bought that I didn't think was bred. There is a few others that is obviously bred but she didn't even look pregnant. But, now she is acting like she is about to kid. Laying down alot, Belly dropped down and sunk in at top and around tail head and her pooch area is really swelled and pushed out.... So now I'm switching directions and watching her too. Lol


----------

